# Butter Chicken



## mike1958 (Sep 22, 2018)

Made a recipe I found on youtube yesterday by The Bombay Chef. The video has over 11 million hits and generally people love it, however having written it down and started to cook it I realised it had hardly any spice in it (half teaspoon garam masala) and lots and lots of sugar (4 tablespoons) and chilli powder (3 tablespoons). I reduced chilli powder to about 2 teaspoons and 4 teaspoons of sugar but it was still very sweet. I cannot help thinking there is a mistake in the recipe????

Could anyone suggest a good butter chicken recipe I can access online

Thanks

Mike


----------



## CraigC (Sep 22, 2018)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/butter-chicken-murgh-makhani-66934.html

I trust Andy's judgement.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 22, 2018)

CraigC said:


> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/butter-chicken-murgh-makhani-66934.html
> 
> I trust Andy's judgement.



Thanks, Craig.

Mike. Give this recipe a try. You won't be disappointed. As soon as the weather cools a bit, this will be on our table again.


----------



## mike1958 (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks Craig and Andy,

Recipe looks great, will be trying it very shortly.

Mike


----------



## Rascal (Sep 22, 2018)

My fave dish is butter chicken, I dry roast all my ingredients then grind yo make my own Garam masala. I use about 2 teaspoons in my curry. No sugar in mine either. I've been trying to get it as I like it over the years. I'm nearly there and will post when it's perfected. I also use real chillies and not powder. I also use cream and Campbell's tomato soup mix as well. This tip,was given to me at an Indian restaurant. Hope you find one you like.


Russ


----------



## mike1958 (Sep 23, 2018)

I note the recipe above requires Chicken Masala for the initial marinade then Tandoori Masala in the main recipe. I have found a recipe for home made Chicken Masala online but having difficulty finding a recipe for Tandoori Masala. Perhaps someone could post one?. I live 50 mile round trip from nearest Asian store so easier to make my own providing I have ingredients to hand. 

Thanks

Mike


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 23, 2018)

This is my favorite one  https://www.cookingandme.com/2015/12/06/butter-chicken-masala-recipe-indian/

Yes portions are small but I prefer  the flavour in this one to any one else.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 23, 2018)

mike1958 said:


> I note the recipe above requires Chicken Masala for the initial marinade then Tandoori Masala in the main recipe. I have found a recipe for home made Chicken Masala online but having difficulty finding a recipe for Tandoori Masala. Perhaps someone could post one?. I live 50 mile round trip from nearest Asian store so easier to make my own providing I have ingredients to hand.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike



Mike, I use normal Garam masala mix but I add red powder to give the red colouring. Comes in a wee square tin about $4

Russ


----------



## rodentraiser (Sep 24, 2018)

I tried a recipe with 2 chicken breasts in the slow cooker the other day. You put the chicken breasts in (boneless, skinless), then take an envelope of Ranch dressing mix and sprinkle that over the top, then drop in a stick of sliced butter. 

Turn the crock pot on low and leave it cook for about 7 hours or so.

I think next time I might try making the chicken with an envelope of Zesty Italian and butter or if I do Ranch again, I'll try to spice it up a little more.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 25, 2018)

mike1958 said:


> I note the recipe above requires Chicken Masala for the initial marinade then Tandoori Masala in the main recipe. I have found a recipe for home made Chicken Masala online but having difficulty finding a recipe for Tandoori Masala. Perhaps someone could post one?. I live 50 mile round trip from nearest Asian store so easier to make my own providing I have ingredients to hand.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike



Mike fwiw, I use my Garam masala spice mixed with red dye and yoghurt with garlic and ginger. Then grill to produce the red black tinge of tandoori, then I let it cool and make the sauce, when it's ready I add the chicken. Where abouts are you?

Russ


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2018)

I never bothered with the red dye. I use the masalas recommended to me by my Indian friends. they come in little boxes and do the trick.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 26, 2018)

I got this recipe from a former member here. I've never made it, but her description always made it sound very tasty.

*Butter Chicken*

Good luck! I hope you find a version you enjoy.


----------

